# Boston Marathon Scarf Project



## Becky Crowther (Mar 6, 2013)

A project has begun to create 35,000 scarves by April 5th so that each brave runner of the Boston Marathon may receive one. Yellow and Blue, 60" long, varying width, either knit or crocheted. Your choice of pattern and yarn. Further information may be found at http://www.ucc.org/news/boston-marathon-scarf-project. We can do it!!!! Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ucc.org/news/boston-marathon-scarf-project-02212014.html


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Becky Crowther said:


> A project has begun to create 35,000 scarves by April 5th so that each brave runner of the Boston Marathon may receive one. Yellow and Blue, 60" long, varying width, either knit or crocheted. Your choice of pattern and yarn. Further information may be found at http://www.ucc.org/news/boston-marathon-scarf-project. We can do it!!!! Thanks to anyone who can help.


When I click on the link I get "page not found". I did try removing the . at the end and still got page not found.

Oh I see you fixed it while I was posting.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.ucc.org/news/boston-marathon-scarf-project-02212014.html


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Go to Old South Church Scarf Project.com

Fisherwoman


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Any idea the size they should be? I can't find any detail on what they want. I suppose it's whatever you want to do, but since they'll be running, seems you'd want them fairly short?? Never mind. I skipped right over the details in your post - sorry!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Scarf can be any pattern

Marathon colors of Royal Blue and Yellow

4-6 inches in Width

60 inches long

Received at the Old South Church BEFORE April 5th

Fisherwoman


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

The Runners won't have them on during the Marathon.

The Scarves will be gifted to the runners during a Special Blessing Service at the Old South Church (before) the Marathon.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Senry (Nov 17, 2013)

Just read your post, doesn't leave much time but I'm a really fast crocheter and would love to participate. Thank you for posting the link and I shared it on Facebook. I have several friends who knit and crochet that may be interested in this.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's almost a year. They only thought this up on Valentine's Day? The timeline means more machine knitters need to get on it. I know I can't.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Have limited time but would love to try to get one done in time.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

60" is very long, but 4-6" wide will make it quick to knit up.
I'm on it!!!!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

A 60 inch scarf is not considered long.

In the knitting world you are supposed to knit an average scarf as long as the person is tall.

ie = 5 ft 2 in person = 62 inch scarf.

But of course it is up to 'individual taste'.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Marilyn Jackson Adams (Mar 15, 2014)

Becky Crowther said:


> A project has begun to create 35,000 scarves by April 5th so that each brave runner of the Boston Marathon may receive one. Yellow and Blue, 60" long, varying width, either knit or crocheted. Your choice of pattern and yarn. Further information may be found at http://www.ucc.org/news/boston-marathon-scarf-project. We can do it!!!! Thanks to anyone who can help.


Diane Gaucher and I, as co-coordinators of the Marathon Scarf Project , Old South Church in Boston, wish to thank you for spreading the word about wrapping Boston Marathon runners in the love poured into hand crafted blue and yellow scarves. We are astonished and delighted on a daily basis and deeply moved by the generosity of men, women, and children from almost every state in the USA and 10 other countries (including Russia as of yesterday) . The scarves created for the runners are truly extraordinary.
We welcome your scarves and your love and promise to distribute each one to a Boston Marathon runner.
Deepest thanks,
Marilyn Jackson Adams, co-coordinator Marathon Scarf Project
[email protected]
P.S. I understand that we are going to see you sometime this week with a boatload of New Hampshire scarves!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am curious to know if one of the local news stations will come to the Old South Church to televise the Blessings Service for the Marathon Runners on Easter Sunday, day before the Marathon.

This would be a wonderful touch for those of us who have contributed and cannot be present.

Fisherwoman


----------



## dibur (Mar 2, 2014)

fisherwoman said:


> I am curious to know if one of the local news stations will come to the Old South Church to televise the Blessings Service for the Marathon Runners on Easter Sunday, day before the Marathon.
> 
> This would be a wonderful touch for those of us who have contributed and cannot be present.
> 
> Fisherwoman


Oh, will someone post the video online?????
youtube maybe?????
I would love to see it, too!


----------



## Marilyn Jackson Adams (Mar 15, 2014)

dibur said:


> Oh, will someone post the video online?????
> youtube maybe?????
> I would love to see it, too!


thanks to all for continued interest and all your help with this sweet sweet scarf project!

CBS and NECN (New England Cable News) will live cover the first service at which athletes will be blessed and "scarfed". "One year later" service at 7pm, 4/15, Tuesday, at Old South Church in Boston. Everyone is welcome. 
Here are links to the three videos we have so far on the Scarf Project.
CBS and NECN will cover live the one year later service held at 7pm, April 15th , at Old South Church in Boston

http://www.necn.com/03/04/14/Wrapping-Boston-Marathon-runners-in-love/landing.html?blockID=863509&feedID=11110





 Salam scarves


----------



## Marilyn Jackson Adams (Mar 15, 2014)

fisherwoman said:


> I am curious to know if one of the local news stations will come to the Old South Church to televise the Blessings Service for the Marathon Runners on Easter Sunday, day before the Marathon.
> 
> This would be a wonderful touch for those of us who have contributed and cannot be present.
> 
> Fisherwoman


Thanks for asking Fisherwoman, and thanks for your interest and help with this sweet scarf project!

CBS and NECN will cover live the one year later service held at 7pm, April 15th , at Old South Church in Boston. All are welcome! 
http://www.necn.com/03/04/14/Wrapping-Boston-Marathon-runners-in-love/landing.html?blockID=863509&feedID=11110





 Salam scarves


----------



## Marilyn Jackson Adams (Mar 15, 2014)

We have just heard from a television news reporter from Australia who has been reading about the BMSP and is hoping to come to Old South Church in Boston to try to cover one of the "scarfing" services. And we do have one scarf and maybe another on its way from Australia. You all are amazing.......look what we've done together! Thank you!



Marilyn Jackson Adams said:


> Thanks for asking Fisherwoman, and thanks for your interest and help with this sweet scarf project!
> 
> CBS and NECN will cover live the one year later service held at 7pm, April 15th , at Old South Church in Boston. All are welcome!
> http://www.necn.com/03/04/14/Wrapping-Boston-Marathon-runners-in-love/landing.html?blockID=863509&feedID=11110
> ...


----------



## Marilyn Jackson Adams (Mar 15, 2014)

*Boston Marathon Scarf Project*

*Drum Roll Please........*

As of 4:52 pm today, there are....... *6,013 Marathon Scarves*all tagged and ready to wrap a 2014 Boston runner in your courage and love!

Can you even begin to imagine how more than 6,000 runners walking around Boston on the days before and after the Marathon, wrapped in the love, joy, and courage of your scarves will feel?

Be proud and keep sending them in.

Sweet blessings and deepest thanks to you ALL! Marilyn


----------



## Marilyn Jackson Adams (Mar 15, 2014)

Marilyn Jackson Adams said:


> *Boston Marathon Scarf Project*
> 
> *Drum Roll Please........*
> 
> ...


Thought you all might like to see this article......it is really all about all of you, all over the USA and all over the world!

"Who knew that with skeins of wool and a lot of needles you could literally knit the world together?" Taylor said. "I didn't. But I am now a believer. I have come to believe in the power of wool and knitters." ........Nancy Taylor, Sr. Pastor and CEO, Old South Church in Boston

And heres a link to the article: http://www.ucc.org/news/Boston-Marathon-Scarf-Project-04072014.html


----------

